
It's A Fork-Off: Tasting The World's Foulest Food - lelf
http://demislw.com/blog/2014/3/9/its-a-fork-off-the-worlds-foulest-food
======
kaeluka
I've had surströmming. Twice. And it's not that bad. There's this pattern of
people NOT RINSING it.

First: You're supposed to open the can, submerged in a bucket of water.
That'll avoid the spilling AND rinse the fish.

Second: You're supposed to eat it with other stuff. The traditional swedish
way is: wrapped in soft bread (think swedish wheat tortillas), with lots of
sour cream, mashed potatoes, chopped red onion, ...

Consumed that way, the fish is surprisingly good (it's still a bit..
intensive.. but I'm sure that I'd love it, given enough time). It's the blue
cheese of fish.

------
fexl
When I visited Sweden I spoke with a friend there who had been born and raised
way up in the north of Sweden. He said the people there would bury and ferment
all sorts of things, including seal meat, whale blubber, and birds sewn into
seal skins. I can understand how such a tradition would arise, as an effective
way to store food in the wild safe from predators, though it's hard to imagine
digging that up after six months and chowing down on it.

------
Patient0
I enjoyed reading this. Reminds me of Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy
describing the worst poetry.

------
serf
Would be funny to use either as a snack on a plane.

